# Maven imports aus Modulen



## MavenProb (25. Nov 2012)

Tagchen,

ich habe ein Maven-Projekt mit mehreren Maven-Modulen.
Jetzt möchte ich in einem Maven-Modul auch Klassen 
eines anderen Moduls verwenden.

Wie kann ich diese nun korrekt importieren?


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2012)

Du musst das entsprechende Modul als dependency hinzufügen.


----------



## MavenProb (25. Nov 2012)

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## MavenProb (25. Nov 2012)

Doch noch nicht ganz erledig.

Wenn ich mein Modul als Dependency angebe, beschwert er sich:

"The container Maven Dependencies references non existing library "home\.m2\repository\MyModule\1.0-SNAPSHOT\MyModule-1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar"


----------



## kama (25. Nov 2012)

Hi,


MavenProb hat gesagt.:


> Doch noch nicht ganz erledig.
> 
> Wenn ich mein Modul als Dependency angebe, beschwert er sich:
> 
> "The container Maven Dependencies references non existing library "home\.m2\repository\MyModule\1.0-SNAPSHOT\MyModule-1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar"


Du must natürlich das Module "MyModule" vorher per mvn install in Dein lokales repository installieren....dann ist es auch für andere Projekte (Maven Projekte) auf Deinem Rechner verfügbar..

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------

